# Yes...another one...



## Masshole (Sep 2, 2008)

Yes, yet another person trying to eventually become a police officer. I'm 22 years old, go to school for automotive (so i can possibly have a side job),and I am currently employed by EMC as a security guard. My plans are to stay employed here, advance to dispatcher, then possibly supervisor within the next year (yes I like to set goals) and also possibly doing C/O full time as well. Once I do that, the next civil service exam should be coming around correct? Take the test, and hope for the best. I'm hoping to be a P/O by 25. Only thing I have on my record are a few speeding tickets when i was first starting out driving. Obviously I would tell whoever I interview with straight forward that I made a few minor mistakes as a teen, no lies or withholding truth. Looking to get into central ma area (worcester,holden,w.boylston,etc). What do you guys/girls think?


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Masshole - do the folks here a favor.
Remove those overly rosy colored glasses before your next post.

Those goals are extraordinarily lofty in Mass and lead this reporter to believe you have either a. not done 1 ounce of homework on what it really takes to become a police officer in MA, or b. your screwing with us.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Masshole said:


> What do you guys/girls think?


Honestly? I think you're kinda annoying....but I'm a royal bitch lately - so it could just be me.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

This has to be Masscopguy...trying to be a smartass...look at where I say im from on my profile and thats the name this kid chooses....I call bullshit....and if im wrong I apologize to The stinky Masshole...lofty goals kid...good luck...its a good time to break into LE, Deval is going to hire 1.000 cops.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2008)

kttref said:


> Honestly? I'm a royal bitch lately - so it could just be me.


Just LATELY ?????????????


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

kttref said:


> Honestly? I think you're kinda annoying....but I'm a royal bitch lately - so it could just be me.


WOW.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2008)

Andy0921 said:


> WOW.


Careful Andy....... She's on a WARPATH !!!


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Seriously, with your qualifications, you should be able to walk into any department in this state and get hired. Just go to any central mass department and ask for an application. You know they have to give you one!


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Killjoy said:


> Just go to any central mass department and ask for an application. You know they have to give you one!


Only if the desk officer is wearing his hat, othewise it doesn't count.


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

kttref said:


> Honestly? I think you're kinda annoying....but I'm a royal bitch lately - so it could just be me.


LMAO!!! I LOVE it!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

Man, this kid never stood a chance.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Well if he cant deal with a few bring me back to reality, somewhat harsh yet pretty accurate comments hes not going to fare to well on the job...


----------



## Masshole (Sep 2, 2008)

oh I can handle it just fine, I'm not new to forums and people on them...just hoping there's a few people out there who can let me know if it sounds like a realistic goal or not. regardless of what is said, that is my goal as of this moment, but if there's something better, please enlighten me. thanks.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Masshole said:


> Take the test, and hope for the best.


That's it in a nutshell. Civil service does not require experience, education, training etc., it requires a very high test score, clean background and some level of physical fitness. Other than a few groups, which receive preference, one candidate has the same chance as the next going into the exam. Score HIGH

Good luck!!


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Holy Sh*t 8-O Thats great!!!


----------



## cmagryan (Dec 15, 2004)

- I've seen that image a few times now, and can't help but wonder .... what the heck is in her mouth??? Chocolate cake? Leg of something?


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

cmagryan said:


> - I've seen that image a few times now, and can't help but wonder .... what the heck is in her mouth??? Chocolate cake? Leg of something?


Looks like a turkey leg to me.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

cmagryan said:


> - I've seen that image a few times now, and can't help but wonder .... what the heck is in her mouth??? Chocolate cake? Leg of something?


I think it's the femur of someone less fit than her. Hope to heck she called Jenny after this pic got around.


----------



## SargeLorenzo (Jan 21, 2007)

Wow, it's nice you want to be a high ranking security officer and all. Hiring officials usually prefer that over hiring someone that has served their country overseas. Good luck.


----------



## Masshole (Sep 2, 2008)

SargeLorenzo said:


> Wow, it's nice you want to be a high ranking security officer and all. Hiring officials usually prefer that over hiring someone that has served their country overseas. Good luck.


welp,never had the experience...gotta work with what i have, thanks.

and yes i know some physical fitness is (should be) required,which is absolutely fine. no problems there..

the CSE are every 2 years correct? any literature or study guides that are better than others? i know policelaborlaw.com had one for '07...


----------



## SargeLorenzo (Jan 21, 2007)

Masshole said:


> welp,never had the experience...gotta work with what i have, thanks.


So you're 41 yrs old and no longer eligible to join and serve? Or just youthful and unwilling?


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

EMC uses securitas guards. Your not employed by them you work for securitas. EMC is your site.


----------



## redsox03 (Jan 6, 2007)

Thimios315 said:


> *Your post hit the nail on the head...but even physical fitness has taken a back seat lately...*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Now that's a handsome woman.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Now now, notice the stripes on it's sleeves. We all know once the stripes go on you aren't required to do a damn thing. Nada, nil, zilch, zip. So staying physically fit is a non issue...






Or is that just where I work?


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

It looks like only two strips on her arms, dare I say she's a _*training officer inch:*_


----------



## REILEYDOG (Nov 5, 2005)

Masshole said:


> welp,never had the experience...gotta work with what i have, thanks.
> 
> and yes i know some physical fitness is (should be) required,which is absolutely fine. no problems there..
> 
> the CSE are every 2 years correct? any literature or study guides that are better than others? i know policelaborlaw.com had one for '07...


Here's one for you:


----------



## Masshole (Sep 2, 2008)

HELPMe said:


> EMC uses securitas guards. Your not employed by them you work for securitas. EMC is your site.


correct, I'm employed by Securitas. I just didn't know anyone would know who Securitas was as opposed to knowing a large corporation such as EMC.

REILEYDOG: Why did you think you were clever by posting an english for dummies cover? Is my grammar not up to par for you? Well guess what...this is a forum, it's not the end of the world if you have a few misspelled words or punctuation errors P:


----------



## REILEYDOG (Nov 5, 2005)

i wuzn't trying to be klever. i wuz serius.


----------



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

Is CMPSA still hiring?


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Masshole said:


> correct, I'm employed by Securitas. I just didn't know anyone would know who Securitas was as opposed to knowing a large corporation such as EMC.


Come on now. Securitas is one of the largest international security companies in the world.... Didn't you have to know that for the interview?


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

NewEngland2007 said:


> I think it's the femur of someone less fit than her. Hope to heck she called Jenny after this pic got around.


LMAO This shit is great.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

I just caught this thread, and it made me think back to my first post.....It was pretty ugly, but this is just brutal....I am however laughing my ass off at his expense, and while that in and of itself is wrong knowing how I felt when I was poked at by all of you, I just can't help myself....LoL

As you were....


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Time it takes time to get to these goals. I am focusing on my primary career and maybe someday will get to that point. All though I will be too old for most municipal departments, the primary career is the most important. I love working in a psych environment and going to nursing school at the same time. Ask around most current police officers had a career before they started out weather it was in the military or business or construction. Just stay in shape and don't get too old.


----------

